# AMD Ryzen 7 5800x 4.85Ghz Overclock and PBO setting on ASUS TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS (WIFI)



## EmrickX51 (Nov 29, 2020)

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 4.85Ghz achieved – H115i Pro, 1.375v LLC3 Of course, reboot in R23








						AMD Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4850.61 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[098tna] Validated Dump by AMD-X (2020-11-29 04:52:13) - MB: Asus TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS (WI-FI) - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				






The motherboard is ASUS TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS (WIFI). I don’t know if it’s B550 chip’s issue or beta BIOS’s fault, the CPU effective clock can’t stay high. Even though override +200Mhz, the effective clock won’t pass 4.7Ghz under either default BIOS setting or messing manual setting which I did before. In the meantime, the benchmarks are not able to catch the online reviews using high end X570 motherboards.  In addition, the FMAX does not work, which once enabled making the CPU clock lower. Besides that, ASUS PERFORMANCE ENHANCEMENT doesn't function either.



Tried many times in different setting, finally got one could make the scores close to the online reviews, which is listed below.

Reset to Default BIOS Setting

Auto Voltage

LLC3

Tweak Memory to 3800-C16 & FCLK 1900

PBO Auto-Advanced, leave the default setting alone but change items below

Override +200Mhz

Curve Optimizer All Cores -15










						AMD Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4648.92 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[1grlu2] Validated Dump by AMD-X (2020-11-29 05:26:50) - MB: Asus TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS (WI-FI) - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




CPU-Z

Multi Core 62xx=>66xx

Single Core 63x=>66x


Effective Clock

Multi Core 45xx=>4671

Single Core 47xx=>4878


CINEBENCH R23

Multi Core 14431=>15440

Single Core 1561=>1640


----------



## EmrickX51 (Nov 30, 2020)

Remove LLC3 just leave it auto
Lower voltage slightly and make the clock higher


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 7, 2020)

just got my 5800x
it boosts (stock) to 4850 Mhz and when i enable PBO (even just 1x scalar, increased powerlimits and +200 Mhz) results in crashes even when booting (saw it boost to 5075 Mhz in idle before it crashed)


----------

